# Little white creatures



## jeff20578 (Mar 3, 2009)

i have been gone for about a week an noticed that i have a fair amount of these little white bugs swimming and clinging onto my tank 

i assume i probably dont want them in there and would like to know if there is a way to eliminate them?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

You want them. They should be copepods and amphipods, introduced from live rock and sand. They are a great natural food source for your fish.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

I agree with this. Do they look like little commas swimming around very poorly? or walking around on the sand and glass? that's going to be an amphipod.


----------



## aquakid (Jun 22, 2008)

Send me a private message with pics. I'm usually pretty good at identifying these things.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Or, perhaps, here is an interesting idea....

Post pictures publicly so that we can all benefit from this thread.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Pasfur said:


> Or, perhaps, here is an interesting idea....
> 
> Post pictures publicly so that we can all benefit from this thread.


:lol:


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Pasfur said:


> Or, perhaps, here is an interesting idea....
> 
> Post pictures publicly so that we can all benefit from this thread.


Ditto, please do post them publicly so that you can benefit from the community's collective experience and those with similar issues can benefit from yours.


----------



## Bartman (Mar 17, 2009)

I agree, post them publicly, this is how I learn


----------



## turk86 (Apr 7, 2009)

I too Agree, Please post some PICS!!


----------



## AaaRr (Mar 28, 2009)

I agree cause I think I have one or two of these but they are very very small and camera did not take a great picture but I will post what I have. It looks like a tiny tiny snail kind of cause it has little tentacle eyes and the shape could be snail shape but long wise... I took one and blew it off the glass to see if it could swim...it sank like a rock. :roll:
http://clancommission.net/aar/Fish Tank/SmallSnailMaybe-.JPG


----------

